# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Game of Thrones - Map Winterfell

## Natai

I'd never read the Song of Ice and Fire series, but now that I've started watching the new Game of Thrones series, I've picked up the books and immersed myself in the impressive fan base.  I've noticed that while there are many maps of Westeros, including a spectacular version by Tear, there isn't much in the way of good maps of Winterfell (or any of the other cities for that matter).  I propose a challenge to map Winterfell.  
Scenes from the series as well as the opening credits can be used as reference, as well as the books themselves.  The Ice and Fire Wiki has some great references from the books if you haven't read them or don't have them handy. Maps should be of Winterfell as it exists in the first book/the series.

----------


## torstan

Absolutely. This would be a great challenge.

----------


## ravells

I like it too. But if the wiki descriptions about each city are so good, I wonder whether we should limit it to Winterfell or give people the choice of any town/city/ location in Westeros?

----------


## Diamond

> I like it too. But if the wiki descriptions about each city are so good, I wonder whether we should limit it to Winterfell or give people the choice of any town/city/ location in Westeros?


I like that idea...

----------


## tilt

then I'll map the wall ... a long line with a shed alongside of it *lol* ... and GREAT show by the way, but I know my wife has great help in me having read the books as well to understand what the "beep" is going on with all those nobles  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

I'd like to map the Eyrie... specifically the Moon Door thingy, showing length of fall and splatter radius.   :Very Happy:

----------


## bartmoss

I think this is way too specific; if you don't know the setting, you're out, and we'll be left with two contestants or something.

----------


## Ascension

I was thinking the same thing Bart.  We'd need some sort of depiction from the books in order to do this properly or else those with more knowledge (ie: those who have read the books) would have a leg up.

----------


## Clercon

Or we go for a more open challenge - map a city/town/village. A bit like the may challenge to draw an empire but now you can make whatever city you like. Be it from Game of thrones or not.

----------


## ravells

Rather than making this a contest it might be quite a  nice idea if as a community we could pick a popular book or series and have a subforum for maps reating to the regions etc in that book like we've done with the CWBP.

----------


## Diamond

Or rather than multiple subforums for each book/series, one subforum for all book-based maps.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Or we go for a more open challenge - map a city/town/village. A bit like the may challenge to draw an empire but now you can make whatever city you like. Be it from Game of thrones or not.


Or something intermediate, a city from established fiction, without being a specific fiction.  So it could equally be Winterfell, Minas Tirith, Caprica City, Ankh-Morpork, Mos Eisley or whatever.

----------


## Ascension

Now that's a great idea HE.  I bet Steel could whip up a great Riva.

----------


## Steel General

> Now that's a great idea HE.  I bet Steel could whip up a great Riva.


b!
Sounds like a neat idea to me... might be just the thing I need to get back into the swing of things.

----------


## ravells

A city map in a month....that would be a challenge and a half!

----------


## ravells

> Or rather than multiple subforums for each book/series, one subforum for all book-based maps.


I think this is a cool idea....might take it up with the other CLs. We've already got some that we can seed the forum with.

----------

